# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Bots and Programs >  [Release] Minion's GW2 Multiclient Launcher V2.0 - Easy login for all clients!

## nippel

With this Launcher, you can run multiple instances of GW2 on your computer, without having to re-enter each login + password everytime you start gw2.

Since the other Multilauncher here wasn't maintained anymore and we just felt that ANet's login gui sucks balls when it comes to beeing responsive while trying to change the login + pw for each of the gw2 accounts you wanted to login with ( I guess you know what I'm talking about ), we made a new updated multiclient launcher where you only have to make 1 shortcut of the launcher with your bot login+pw for each gw2 account you want to run on your computer.

Get the most up to date version of the *free Multibot launcher* from *HERE* or the one attached to this post (may not be the latest version).

Place it where your Gw2.exe file is and run it.

It works separately from the actual Gw2minion-bot launcher and does NOT require our bot in any way!  :Wink: 

*Version 2 now supports command line arguments!!*

To make a shortcut for one gw2 account:
Create a shortcut to the GW2MultiClient_Launcher.exe (which needs to be in the same place as your gw2.exe) and add this to the Target in the shortcut properties. (substitute "email" and "password" with your account information of course  :Wink:  )

*"E:\PathToGw2\Guild Wars 2\GW2MultiClient_Launcher.exe" -email [email protected] -password yourpassword -nopatchui*



Save, done.

Now you just have to double click on that shortcut you just made and it will automatically startup gw2 with those login credentials. No more fighting with ANet's logingui needed!
Happy botting!


*How to use it:*
1) Get the Multibot launcher that is attached to this post.
2) Unpack the launcher into your GuildWars 2 folder, where the normal gw2.exe is.
3) Run the GW2MultiClient_Launcher.exe and it will start the first instance of guild wars 2.
4) Wait until you are ingame and start the first bot by running Gw2Minion_Launcher.exe from your gw2minion folder.
5) Wait until the first bot is loaded into your first gw2.
6) Run the GW2MultiClient_Launcher.exe again it will start the second instance of guild wars 2.
7) Run Gw2Minion_Launcher.exe from your gw2minion folder to startup the second bot.
 :Cool:  Select the correct second instance in the blue console window by pressing the proper number 1 or 2.
Done, you should now have two instances of guildwars 2 with each having a running bot loaded.

VirusTotal: https://www.virustotal.com/file/45e1...is/1357744800/

edit: updated the laucnher

----------


## hunter0108

update please  :Smile:

----------


## nippel

update ? I'm still using that and it works fine ....

----------

